# 2019-20 Ice



## AtticaFish

Who's got it? Anyone been out checking on small ponds? I'm ready!!!

I've got tomorrow off so going to go check a small lake close to home early in the morning. Not very confident how thick things will be.... but at least going to poke around with the spud bar. I've got my float suit out, ice picks in the pockets, Humminbird charged, wax worms in the fridge. Unfortunately, it looks like it may all burn off by the middle of next week though. The water temps are there, just need the air temps to take a dive.

Stay safe everyone, hoping for at least a few trips this year!


----------



## Redhunter1012

3.5" on Indian @ Long Island according to Facebook


----------



## whiskerchaser

I'mma be at Indian Saturday hopefully can get on some ice if not lots of docks around we will go dock hoping and drill holes.


----------



## ress

All ponds have ice around Findlay. I was surprised to see the 640 acre reservoir covered with ice and just a few open areas. That won't last long!


----------



## partlyable

I would be northeast, Wayne county but I fished a 1 acre pond today. Had 3-3.5 inches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher person

Good luck and be safe. You definitely should be rewarded with a nice bounty for being one of the first to try it.
Being a newbie who usually ice fishes alone and w/o a float suit, I will wait for some positive ice reports


----------



## CHOPIQ

Drove by Indian this morning. About 15-20 guys spread out at Long Island. Watched for s little bit and only saw small gills being caught. Aschesons channel had a boat go thru the channel and there was a path open all the way to the main lake.


----------



## AtticaFish

About 3.5" on the shallow lake and not totally clear ice. It got thin maybe 25 yards from shore, broke through with one swing of the spud. It holds but I did not travel too far. Got a couple small bluegill and had to get back home. Too bad it isn't gonna stick atound. Stay safe every one!


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Congrats on getting out. I got the fever, heading north to Houghton in a few days to try to outrun this warm weather. Not sure it's far enough north to run but there's nothing only one way to find out!


----------



## AtticaFish

Good luck up North. I looked around for ice reports from up that way just a couple days ago. From internet reports, it sounded like there was 8" to 10" on Houghton. There was a clear satellite picture on the 22nd and it doesn't look like Higgins has any ice at all. There were some reports of people fishing Cadillac/Mitchel also. Hopefully the ice hold up for you!


----------



## bigbass201

I know guys were on St. Clair channels this past week. They didn't have a lot of ice, but were pulling some nice gills up.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya I seen that as well on LSC.....thought about doing a trip up......cadillac and mitchell has solid 5-6" of ice right now.....i'll let it get cold again and when I see people on lsc again I plan on going up. Id like a mess of pumpkin seeds and perchys.


----------



## polebender

Mitchell’s Bay also has a large population of big rock bass that should be accessible through the ice! Good luck if you go!


----------



## AtticaFish

Had the day off today so headed up to fish my Dad's marina on West Harbor. Got a scoop of minnows at Hi-Way bait.... think it was their last scoop. Nice lady said they needed to get a hold of the minnow man. No spikes either.

There was about an inch of ice left on most of the marina, easy enough to bust through. Caught lots of small perch and small crappie. The crappie were suspended about halfway down up against about every steel support. Majority of fish came on jigs and waxworms. Brought home 1 decent perch, 1 crappie and 8 bluegill. 

Beautiful late December day with temps in the 50's. Would sure be nice to be walking on water........ but take what you can get!


----------



## Fishing75

Nothing against the ice fishermen, I used to be one until I fell through, I would rather have open water and these 40-50 degree days, still plenty of good fishing if it doesn’t freeze over, just my 2 cents


----------



## AtticaFish

Ice report for the first week of January...... we got nothin'.

I don't see a dang thing in the short term future that makes it look like that is gonna change either. Hopefully the weather man is wrong. Regardless, i need to get my fishing fix. If we can't get the ice hopefully the wind lays down and the rain holds off so i can get my kayak out somewhere this weekend. Last resort will be to try some docks up on West Harbor.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

AtticaFish said:


> Ice report for the first week of January...... we got nothin'.
> 
> I don't see a dang thing in the short term future that makes it look like that is gonna change either. Hopefully the weather man is wrong. Regardless, i need to get my fishing fix. If we can't get the ice hopefully the wind lays down and the rain holds off so i can get my kayak out somewhere this weekend. Last resort will be to try some docks up on West Harbor.


I’m betting sometime during the last week of Jan. A select few may be out before that.


----------



## AtticaFish

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m betting sometime during the last week of Jan. A select few may be out before that.


I like your optimism! Got myself a new lithium battery for my Helix so i'm sure i added to the warming trend. I'd be happy with a few trips on the ice.


----------



## fisher person

Cant bring myself to get the kayak out this time of the year


----------



## bigbass201

Doesn't look good fella's.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Got a striker 4 for Christmas so your not the only one to jink it Attica. I been thinking same thing if we can get a solid day of low wind no rain this weekend I'mma try to take my kayak out and do little scouting just in case we get ice.


----------



## RMK

I ll agree extended forecast doesn't look great... but man it wouldn't take long if we got just a few good real cold days in a row. Completely locked up, skim ice, here today from one almost cold night last night.


----------



## AtticaFish

RMK - I was just about to post the same thing. My car said it was 28° on my way in to work this morning and pretty much every pond was skimmed over. Probably gone by the afternoon, but they sure are close to the freezing point.

On the other side of the coin............. just looked at the forecast and does not look good for kayaking on Friday or Saturday either. Decent temp but lots of rain and lots of wind. Then Sunday it is gonna get cold again. Might be tolerable but not sure if it will be worth trying right after a big blow like that. Just might be stuck with a quick dock fishing trip.


----------



## parkerss3nm

I think we have the warmest winter, in comparison with last five seasons.


----------



## BFG

2012 there was no winter. None, which was followed in 2014 and 2015 by two of the worst on record. It's all cyclical. There is no El Nino or La Nina this year. Very odd year.


----------



## RMK

It's coming!!!


----------



## AtticaFish

Now that looks like winter! I keep hearing the end of January is spose to get really cold. Then other articles say that the polar vortex is strong this year and not letting much cold air come South. I don't think they know, i could make as good a guess as them..... but i'll cross my fingers, knock on wood and toss some salt over my shoulder to add a little luck to it.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

It's painful, for sure. Rivers are blown out so i can't go wading. Gonna pour this weekend, don't wanna boat in it. I'm gonna have to make trip #2 north I guess.


----------



## ress

Kinda glad I sold most of my gear last year.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ress said:


> Kinda glad I sold most of my gear last year.


Ress, you never sell your gear man! You let it age then sell it as barely used antiques.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Last week of the month guys. Except for BB, he’ll be on before that somewhere.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Hopefully the extended forecast holds cold. I'm really itching to ice fish and can't afford to drive North plus I wanna fish the Ohio ice tournament at Indian lake if I can find a partner. Fingers crossed


----------



## RMK

a lot of skim ice present on channels yesterday morning. rain and wind today wont help it but water temps are darn close and wont take much to lock it up. a few cold days ahead!


----------



## Scum_Frog

im closeeeee to making a wknd trip up north somewhere.....I HAVE to sit on some ice sooner or later.


----------



## AtticaFish

The cold starting tomorrow should lock everything up.... I don't like how quickly those temps jump back above freezing later in the week though. That is a few days out so hopefully their forecast is wrong.

If I get lucky I will end up on some docks in west harbor again tomorrow to practice some more.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I think the name of the thread should be changed to 2020-21 Ice. Might get 2 weeks if we're lucky. Looking at going back north to slay em.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I keep contemplating on doing another Cadillac trip...been up there a few times now and its not hateful.....these next two days should lock small stuff up but the following 10 days looks like its going to sit right at freezing not making anymore ice......idk

welp editing this message now because they raised temps again....looks like most days will get up to damn near the 40 mark. Wow. From wednesday til February 3rd it aint making ice. 2012 all over again.


----------



## AtticaFish

Doesn't look good. Wish i could make a trip North as well. This dock fishing blows. Dink perch and dink crappie were all i managed off a WH dock on Sunday.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Lmk russ lets make a trip! You would like cadillac and mitchell.....mainly just pan fishing but its nice clean water and easy fishing.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Yup def not looking good for us Ohioans. Maybe something will change in February fingers crossed


----------



## fisher person

Yeah this blows. Never been n. B4 except I went to irish hills alone last year during their free fishing weekend and basically got skunked except for maybe a handful of dink gills.


----------



## Scum_Frog

says 2-3".......after all day today and tonight into tomorrow should add another inch or so.....hmmmm


----------



## AtticaFish

Wouldn't surprise me if the harbor did have more ice than some waters..... when I was up to West Harbor over the weekend, there were large areas of the bay and harbor that were already locked in.


----------



## AtticaFish

I did check the little reservoir in Attica before I came home. Has about 2" of decent looking ice. I only walked out a few feet and chopped a hole. Not enough for me and doubt any more will build before the next warm up.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Drilled 3 local ponds this evening after work. 1-1 1/2” of clear ice on all 3. Was expecting 2+ but not happening. All along the edges was 1” but one pond has a dock that goes out about 20’ and that’s the only 1 1/2” I found.


----------



## whiskerchaser

I have one resivour that is somewhat protected from wind it's not the traditional upground. Hopefully it locked up sooner than others as it usually does and I can find atleast 3 inches tomorrow morning is scouting may drop a line if able the next 2 days our best chance for next 2 weeks. I just wanna play with my electronics. Never had any before and now I do I can't use it. The struggle is tough


----------



## BFG

East harbor ice is going to take a beating this weekend with the predicted NE winds blowing all that water in there. Stay the hell off.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Only 1.5 to 2 inches locally not enough for me


----------



## bigbass201

I'm about ready to write the ice fishing season off! Going into February and still no safe ice. Bit of a bummer.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yep, currently working on a plan to drive North...... looks like about a 4.5 hours should get me on 10" to 12".


----------



## Scum_Frog

Attica lets plan a trip son! A couple of us have been working on it as well....tossing around simcoe, bay de noc and next year doing a gogebic trip!


----------



## AtticaFish

I'm doing a quick 3 day trip. Staying in Lake City (Lake Missaukee) which is between Cadillac/Mitchell and Houghton. Not really sure yet where i am fishing, lots of options. Smaller lakes might be better since it sounds like the slush and snow on top is making for tough dragging and i will be on foot. I honestly just want to put some holes in the ice and maybe bring home a bag or 2 of panfish fillets.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya im with ya on that....im always down for a cadillac/mitchell trip as well.....I have snowmobile and quad so either way I could bring a machine. Im with u though man im freaking out and wanting to sit on some ice.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya im with ya on that....im always down for a cadillac/mitchell trip as well.....I have snowmobile and quad so either way I could bring a machine. Im with u though man im freaking out and wanting to sit on some ice.


Heading to Green Bay for some whitefish and walleye..bout ready to get the boat out allready..craxy winter..AL Gores fault


----------



## AtticaFish

Deadeyedeek said:


> Heading to Green Bay for some whitefish and walleye..bout ready to get the boat out allready..craxy winter..AL Gores fault


Well post here with how you do in Green Bay. I don't think this thread is going to have any Ohio reports. Good luck up there!


----------



## whiskerchaser

Yeah it's not looking good for any reports from Ohio. Hopefully I can save some gas money and make a trip north end of February


----------



## Scum_Frog

yea with the weather in the 50's this wknd and monday I think thatll wack any ice starting right now.....MAYBE late feb or in march we finally get cold temps.....everything im seeing is this winter is trending like 2012.....and u know what winters followed after 2012 and im all in for that. Group of us contemplating on going too little bay de noc middle of feb.


----------



## addicted to fish

AtticaFish said:


> Well post here with how you do in Green Bay. I don't think this thread is going to have any Ohio reports. Good luck up there!


----------



## addicted to fish

Checked out Sandusky Bay Area. Couple perch but had to fish from the docks. Only an inch of ice cover. Hopefully in a couple weeks it will thicken enough to venture on!


----------



## AtticaFish

Awesome! I've been fishing the docks now in West Harbor a couple times and sure haven't done well.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Attica a buddy and I are headed to Cadillac the 14-16th if you head that way let me know. Just want to get on ice and maybe ice some fish.


----------



## bigbass201

I drove by Hamilton Lake in Northeast Indiana Saturday and I was surprised to see about half dozen guys on the ice fishing the Mill Pond bay. I didn't go check to see how thick it was. I'm guessing it wasn't much!


----------



## AtticaFish

I went 5 hours North over the weekend. Stayed on the strip between Cadillac and Mitchell. Fished several lakes but only really got into any decent fish on Lake Mitchell off of Camp Torenta. 1st time I have ever been up so mostly a learning experience for me. Ice was OK everywhere I went but still spooky in spots for me. Locals didn't seem to mind. Lots of open water by the canal between the lakes....



















Quite a few shanties were out on the ice not far from that open water. I played it safe and stayed well away from that. Mitchell (and 3 other smaller lakes) had maybe 5" or 6" of good looking ice with 5" or 6" of slush on top. Hard pulling the sled on Saturday and Sunday. It got cold Sunday night and froze the slush solid and much easier drag on Monday morning.

Caught my 1st ever pike (about 20") through the ice..... on my panfish rod ta-boot. Caught a bass. Caught about 50 dink perch and crappie. Monday morning I finally lucked into some decent fish and brought home a dozen or so fish to clean. Black crappie, bluegill and even a redear in the mix





































Fun couple days! I did bring home some Traverse City brews also.  The hotel I was at was cheap enough...... I just might head back up at the end of the month if I can swing it.


----------



## bigbass201

AtticaFish said:


> I went 5 hours North over the weekend. Stayed on the strip between Cadillac and Mitchell. Fished several lakes but only really got into any decent fish on Lake Mitchell off of Camp Torenta. 1st time I have ever been up so mostly a learning experience for me. Ice was OK everywhere I went but still spooky in spots for me. Locals didn't seem to mind. Lots of open water by the canal between the lakes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few shanties were out on the ice not far from that open water. I played it safe and stayed well away from that. Mitchell (and 3 other smaller lakes) had maybe 5" or 6" of good looking ice with 5" or 6" of slush on top. Hard pulling the sled on Saturday and Sunday. It got cold Sunday night and froze the slush solid and much easier drag on Monday morning.
> 
> Caught my 1st ever pike (about 20") through the ice..... on my panfish rod ta-boot. Caught a bass. Caught about 50 dink perch and crappie. Monday morning I finally lucked into some decent fish and brought home a dozen or so fish to clean. Black crappie, bluegill and even a redear in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun couple days! I did bring home some Traverse City brews also.  The hotel I was at was cheap enough...... I just might head back up at the end of the month if I can swing it.


Awesome ! Thanks for the report


----------



## addicted to fish

Nice job Attica! I am extremely jealous. Did you go solo?


----------



## AtticaFish

Yep, solo trip...... i just got it in my mind i needed to go and the next weekend happened to work out with nothing going on. Stayed at the Econolodge for $75 a night and could see Lake Mitchell from my window. Bait shop and William Mitchell State Park was 2 blocks down as well as several lake access spots within just a couple miles. There were lots of people fishing the bigger lakes so was never out alone. One of the smaller lakes i tried had no one there and iffy ice so i didn't explore that one too much. Some of the little unpaved access roads back to the public access points on those little lakes were interesting to say the least. If i do go back up i will more than likely stick with the bigger lakes and just hit some different spots on them.


----------



## addicted to fish

I’ve been off all winter so far. If that’s what we want to call it! Wish I could have gone with you. Maybe next time. Going to be moving to hinckley ,oh.soon. Going to have to hunt down some new fishing spots!


----------



## Eye Spy

My 6 yr old son and I took off last Friday and headed north and fished a small lake near Gaylord. We had steady action but most dink perch. We did have a pike break off my son near the hole. Nothing to write home about but we had fun. We are planning on going somewhere next weekend. If our passports come in we are heading to Simcoe but if not, we will probably head back to Michigan.


----------



## bigbass201

You may have caught some dink perch, but the one your son is holding doesn't qualify as that! Nice one!


----------



## Scum_Frog

I'll be up in Cadillac next weekend fishing the area if your out and about


----------



## Eye Spy

Scum_Frog said:


> I'll be up in Cadillac next weekend fishing the area if your out and about


I have not made up my mind yet as to where We are going. It doesn’t look like our passports are coming by the weekend so Simcoe is out. I have always wanted to try Chautauqua so I am looking that way as well as Michigan. If we head to Michigan I will let you know. The free fishing weekend scares me a little bit; the hotel I stayed in last weekend is already booked for next weekend.


----------



## AtticaFish

That is a heck of a perch there Eye Spy! Glad you found a few good ones at least. I look forward to hearing how you and ScumFrog do and where you each end up fishing. I am tentatively planning another 3 day trip up int MI the last weekend of the month.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Nice reports. Glad to hear you guys got out. I hit some more local water 2 weekends ago and caught a bazillion small perch. I'll be making a go at it again this upcoming weekend if all goes right.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Eye Spy if you get your passports GO to Simcoe man.....its absolutely ON FIRE right now....my buddy and his son just took another trip and murdered them. Pigs too


----------



## hoppy63

Glad to hear......this is the first good report I've heard from simcoe this year!!!



Scum_Frog said:


> Eye Spy if you get your passports GO to Simcoe man.....its absolutely ON FIRE right now....my buddy and his son just took another trip and murdered them. Pigs too


----------



## Eye Spy

Scum_Frog said:


> Eye Spy if you get your passports GO to Simcoe man.....its absolutely ON FIRE right now....my buddy and his son just took another trip and murdered them. Pigs too


Thanks for th Report. Still waiting.....it has been almost 5 weeks now. Glad they are starting to bite. I know of a group that went out last weekend and didn’t do very good at all. We are heading to Chautauqua as long as they have good ice.


----------



## fishingful

Going to Burt Lake fri to sun. We will see.


----------



## Scum_Frog

eye spy couldnt you of just done your pass card instead of passport? Would of been quicker and easier.


----------



## Eye Spy

Scum_Frog said:


> eye spy couldnt you of just done your pass card instead of passport? Would of been quicker and easier.


That is what I did..... I check it every day and every day it says “Application Status: in process”


----------



## joekacz

Eye Spy said:


> That is what I did..... I check it every day and every day it says “Application Status: in process”


Maybe they think your a SPY!! LOL


----------

